# orchid problem



## bubforever

i just got an orchid nympth L4 now, over mail delivery and have been trying to feed it flightless fruit flies. Yet my mantis either is just having a hard time catching them or is it just refusing them?


----------



## OGIGA

I have read that mantises will scare away their prey if they don't want to eat. It's usually a sign that they will molt soon. However, in my experience, it's not always a sign of molting. They'll probably start eating later anyway.


----------



## Rick

L4? That is too big for fruit flies. Try houseflies or bluebottle flies.


----------



## bubforever

> L4? That is too big for fruit flies. Try houseflies or bluebottle flies.


really those seem a bit big but i'll try, thanks.


----------



## yen_saw

No worry, Orchid mantis will attack prey their own size, but i would recommend house fly right now. If they are not interested with house fly, that's the sign of molting.


----------



## Jwonni

At L4 i think i was feeding mine curly wings


----------



## bubforever

> No worry, Orchid mantis will attack prey their own size, but i would recommend house fly right now. If they are not interested with house fly, that's the sign of molting.


The problem is that it just molted a few days ago, doesn't it take awhile to molt again?


----------



## yen_saw

In this case, your orchid is not refusing food because of molting, but the size of prey. Your orchid nymph needs a larger prey like moth, dampserfly, house fly, etc. She will only molt again when she contiues to feed and grow larger. The next molt may take as little as 10-14 days when well fed.


----------



## bubforever

> In this case, your orchid is not refusing food because of molting, but the size of prey. Your orchid nymph needs a larger prey like moth, dampserfly, house fly, etc. She will only molt again when she contiues to feed and grow larger. The next molt may take as little as 10-14 days when well fed.


i dont really have access to those right now due to weather, im trying to use small crickets, (i read about some of the problems with crickets) but even though they are about the same size as her, she won't take them. What else could i try that's availible?


----------



## Rick

> In this case, your orchid is not refusing food because of molting, but the size of prey. Your orchid nymph needs a larger prey like moth, dampserfly, house fly, etc. She will only molt again when she contiues to feed and grow larger. The next molt may take as little as 10-14 days when well fed.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont really have access to those right now due to weather, im trying to use small crickets, (i read about some of the problems with crickets) but even though they are about the same size as her, she won't take them. What else could i try that's availible?
Click to expand...

No problems feeding crickets to orchids here. The flies may be too small and the crickets too big. You're gonna have to find something in between.


----------



## bubforever

will they eat mealworms or waxworms?


----------



## Rick

> will they eat mealworms or waxworms?


I doubt they will go after them but you can take a cricket, smash it's head and make some juice come out. Using tweezers put the smashed cricket up to the mantids mouth. Oftentimes they will start eating and grab a hold of it. Same could work with the worm.


----------



## bubforever

> will they eat mealworms or waxworms?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they will go after them but you can take a cricket, smash it's head and make some juice come out. Using tweezers put the smashed cricket up to the mantids mouth. Oftentimes they will start eating and grab a hold of it. Same could work with the worm.
Click to expand...

just tried that and it appeared to somewhat work. At least he got something in him. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Jwonni

i know mine were never confident taking a cricket a smaller than themselves but would eagerly take a fly bigger than themselves

also i did once put waxworm in the jar with them and at least one of them came down from the top pretty much straight away and tucked in and the other definately showwed interest just cant remember if the second one did take it


----------



## yen_saw

I fed mine with mealworms before, and the orchid nymphs finished the whole thing! Bottom line is, they will take any food - even with hand feed -especially if they are hungary. It is what's best for them that is important.


----------



## bubforever

yep my mantids anerexic ways paid off he died.


----------



## bubforever

and i dont mean paid off in a good way


----------

